# Finally... a Simple new bike



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Frame: Simple Bicycle Company - custom geo - 22.5" TT (23 effective), 15.5" chain stay, 13" BB, 9.75" BB to TT/ST intersection, 70 HT angle, Spanish BB, integrated headset, integrated seat clamp

Frame Weight: 5 lbs 5 oz with the BB bearings and spacer installed
Total Bike Weight: 28.4 lbs

Forks: Manitou Gold Label Series 2
Cranks: Odyssey Wombolts
Hubs: Atomlab Aircorp SS
Rims: Mavic 721s
Tires: DMR Motos
Bars: SIC Chase 3"
Stem: SIC Classic
Seat/Seat Post: MacNeil
Pedals: Drive Pro Sealed
Brakes: Hayes
Chainwheel: FBM Wurlitzer
Chain: Shadow Interlock 2
Grips: Demolition Missile

I love it. I forgot how good it feels to ride on chromo. It handles the closest to a bmx of any 26" I've ever been on... which is exactly what I wanted. The bars and low TT (and moving the lever to the left) gives me clearance for turndowns, can-cans and things.

It was a long wait, but I'm very happy with it!! :thumbsup:

https://www.simplebicycleco.com/


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

NICE! My mind is leaning towards a frame like that a LOT lately. I have a spare fork here too....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

rad bike.










stupid dub post, itchy trigger finger...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

came together very nicely man! that is one of the smooooothest bikes on these boards by far! dude, I knew it was green, right on the money brotha! 

just about perfect!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

DAM cru!!! that color is hot sauce the built couldn't be more perfect


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

totally hot! did you ever think about the white deity stufF? or would that b to much (not $)


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> totally hot! did you ever think about the white deity stufF? or would that b to much (not $)


too much white is over kill, and he knew that, perfect ammount of white, green and black bravo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That's not right Cru! You shouldn't make people cream themselves like that!


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bike looks awesome, jealous as hell of course. I think the white deity stuff would be too much, too matchy matchy. Looks perfect as is!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> too much white is over kill, and he knew that, perfect ammount of white, green and black bravo


Yep, I already did the white overload with the white tires a while back. LOL.

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm glad you like it. I want to say thanks to Oscar over at Simple for building me a rad-azz bike. The man knows his stuff.

Your turn Snaky!! Not that it's a contest... I just know we all love rad bikes. And I know yours will be rad, too. :thumbsup:

I'm allowed to use the word "rad" waaaay too much... I mean, duh, my name is Cru Jones.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> dude, I knew it was green


haha, yep. I wonder if it was my green bikes over on the old 10-74 threads that gave it away??? :idea:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Yep, I already did the white overload with the white tires a while back. LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys. I'm glad you like it. I want to say thanks to Oscar over at Simple for building me a rad-azz bike. The man knows his stuff.
> 
> ...


Yep, I posted the goodies up.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Very, Very nice almost reminds me of a P1 times a bajillion!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

super nice, i cant think of any thing that id change, except maybe a slamed seat.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I like that color a lot. Nice look to it.


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

that bike is so sexy


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAYYYYYYUUUUUMMMMMMMM

that bike is hot.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

great looking little bike, and frame weight of 5lbs 5oz is always a nice starting point. love the colour scheme, and i think stickerless makes it work (not a fan of the 'simple bicycles' stickers). such a tidy bike!

so what is its main use? dj or street or a bit of both? (just curious what with your custom geo)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You need a gold chain Cru. Green for the money, gold for the honeys.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

starship303 said:


> so what is its main use? dj or street or a bit of both? (just curious what with your custom geo)


Mostly dirt jump. Little bit of park. Little bit of street. Some very light freeride.

Snaky, do you mean on my bike or around my neck? I'm picturing myself rolling through Hollywood on this thing lookin like Mr. T with some phat gold chains. :yesnod:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

very very nice. total cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Mostly dirt jump. Little bit of park. Little bit of street. Some very light freeride.
> 
> Snaky, do you mean on my bike or around my neck? I'm picturing myself rolling through Hollywood on this thing lookin like Mr. T with some phat gold chains. :yesnod:


Hey, why not both? I think on the bike it would look very very bling, in a good way.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Andrewpalooza said:


> very very nice. total cost if you don't mind me asking?


Well, I've been collecting most of the parts over some time now. I've had the fork for a while and was running it on my P3. But, if you were to buy everything new, right now, it would be close to 2 G's.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

perfection:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Only one thing to say about that:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

It's wierd how the simplest bikes always turn out to be the most expensive


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Only one thing to say about that:


That made me laugh. I love that movie.

Thanks for the comments guys. Glad you like it.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Mostly dirt jump. Little bit of park. Little bit of street. Some very light freeride.
> 
> Snaky, do you mean on my bike or around my neck? I'm picturing myself rolling through Hollywood on this thing lookin like Mr. T with some phat gold chains. :yesnod:


old skool gold dookie rope and fuzzy kangol is where its at :thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> old skool gold dookie rope and fuzzy kangol is where its at :thumbsup:


Werd. Lookin like I should be on the cover of Paid In Full...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

four finger ring!!!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Werd. Lookin like I should be on the cover of Paid In Full...


Eric B for president!


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

holy sh*t that thing is crazy nice, perfect balance, looks like a flogging molly shirt


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Why did you go the integrated seat collar way? Just wondering.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Why did you go the integrated seat collar way? Just wondering.


That was Oscar's idea. I said cool. It looks smooth and I think it saves a little bit of weight. Seems like I read somewhere that people have had problems with them in the past. Of course I've only had it less than a week, but it seems solid. Clamps down tight and stays tight.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> That was Oscar's idea. I said cool. It looks smooth and I think it saves a little bit of weight. Seems like I read somewhere that people have had problems with them in the past. Of course I've only had it less than a week, but it seems solid. Clamps down tight and stays tight.


Sounds like a good enough reason for me!:thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This is probably a stupid question but anyway... I tested a chase 4 and the bars were so crazy wide that I couldn't even do flat land X-ups. Are the sic chase bars the same way?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> This is probably a stupid question but anyway... I tested a chase 4 and the bars were so crazy wide that I couldn't even do flat land X-ups. Are the sic chase bars the same way?


Probably the same way. My Chase bars are 28" wide. They make them long on purpose so you can cut them to your preference. Actually, though, I haven't cut mine, yet. I'm trying decide if I like them wider. It feels weird at first, but you get used to it. I can still do X-ups no problem. I run long neck grips, so that helps a little.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn it Cru, each bike you get makes me more envious than the next. Pretty soon you're going to make me pass out when you post up a new bike . . .


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Probably the same way. My Chase bars are 28" wide.
> 
> 
> > umm, have you seen the pics where your hands are about 3 inches away from the ends of the bar when you're jumping? yeah, might be time to cut them down. fool.
> ...


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

hey sick bike it looks totally awesome every thing flows on it


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

shakenbakebaby said:


> hey sick bike it looks totally awesome every thing flows on it


Thanks. You have the coolest user name ever.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ahahahaha that movie was the ****! cru, you in so cal?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> cru, you in so cal?


Yep. LA. Why? Are you?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

hey, does anybody remember when I was into getting a custom frame build? 

Brad sure does . . . BTW, really sorry bout that Brad, and every other half ass thing I've talked to you about . . . I really suck at coming through on stuff like that.

anyway, that looks exactly like the kinda frame I was visualizing! Same overall setup too, except for black instead of green . . . 

Lock that thing up when you go places on it!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> hey, does anybody remember when I was into getting a custom frame build?
> 
> Brad sure does . . . BTW, really sorry bout that Brad, and every other half ass thing I've talked to you about . . . I really suck at coming through on stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Would that mean I got your dream bike? Similar geo, AND black?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

not quite . . .

though top of the line, cru's has the seat tube low like I wanted. I really bunch up with my frame when I bunnyhop, so the ability to run the seat down crazy low means crazy clearance over stuff.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> not quite . . .
> 
> though top of the line, cru's has the seat tube low like I wanted. I really bunch up with my frame when I bunnyhop, so the ability to run the seat down crazy low means crazy clearance over stuff.


Yeah I do the same. A seatpost is almost useless to me, I usually have 2 inches or less of it sticking out.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

though if I ever get a brand new, ass kicking DJ frame, I don't care how far away from perfect it is, I'M GETTIN' A STREET FIGHTER! Brad doesn't believe this, but I'm sticking to that.


----------



## Bike Gorilla (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweet bike man! :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> though if I ever get a brand new, ass kicking DJ frame, I don't care how far away from perfect it is, I'M GETTIN' A STREET FIGHTER! Brad doesn't believe this, but I'm sticking to that.


Save up your pennies, it'll be worth it.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

awsome bike dude


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Bump*

New school ride, old school style. Whatchu know bout da griz???


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

d00d,, is that the 4th jump?>? that summa b1tch got some POP!! and the steez is gettin sicker,, i need to step up my game...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> d00d,, is that the 4th jump?>? that summa b1tch got some POP!! and the steez is gettin sicker,, i need to step up my game...


Yep, dats da 4th. But, this was b4 we moved the landing back a few feet. It's freakin money right now.


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

Woodvale said:


> I like it.


yes we all do, but watch the commenting on oooollllddd a$$ bullitens please?
especially since its something so Simple lol


----------



## Woodvale (Nov 2, 2007)

I couldnt think of anything else to say its just nice.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

damn, i've never seen this before.
very nice. looks alot like uhm... wtf is it?
SuperCo? same company, different name or what?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> SuperCo? same company, different name or what?


Nope, different company. It's basically just one dude, Oscar, up in Washington that builds rad frames. I had him custom build this for me. Check them out...

http://www.simplebicycleco.com/


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

How much did it cost for just the frame from him?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

damn cru, i know this is an old thread, but that **** is dialed!


----------

